# Tye Dye's best Cutt ever! Strawberry 5-22



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Strawberry - Hit the berry with.......guess who? The berry master (Duckdog1Us) and his son. We hit Vivian pond and we all got a dinky rainbow for the 30 mins that we spent there. Then we hit the mighty strawberry! We hit one spot for 30 mins and nada. We hit another spot and witrhin 10 mins I was holding my biggest trout to date....a 26 inch cutty!!! 

Everyone broke the slot today and we even got some great rainbows too. We drove out to the ladders and took the pics there and tried our hands at fishing too. They out fished me numbers wise as I only got 10 at the berry today. But the size category was mine! There were TONS of 21.5 inchers caught today.

My rainbow trout from the vivian pond









My 26 inch cutthroat trout from strawberry! 

















The crew with thier slot busters and the rest of the keeper rainbows.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Ahhhhhhjj so cool not even fair!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Bscuderi said:


> Ahhhhhhjj so cool not even fair!


Take that with a grain of salt, wedge of lime, you know the rest! 

Just revenge!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

You guys for sure know the secret to the berry! Great looking Cutt.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice catch there bro....I would have beat you in the cutt category...however it was your rookie net skills that lost me that beautiful Bear Lake Cutt. Perhaps you did it on purpose so that you could hold the title of biggest cutt. Next time I am having CVFisher do the net job. 

Now you got berry on your hands..........gross........hard to believe you swore off that place so much earlier this year...told ya it is good to some.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

dartangion said:


> You guys for sure know the secret to the berry! Great looking Cutt.


DuckDog has become a great mentor of mine. 
Thankfully he doesn't mind babysitting! :lol:


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

no baby sitting you do fine on your own just had to show ya a few thing about that picky lake but we are not done yet there is alot more


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

duckdog1us said:


> no baby sitting you do fine on your own just had to show ya a few thing about that picky lake but we are not done yet there is alot more


Can't wait dude! Do your worst!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow too bad to hear about your struggles catching fish in the KIDS pond at Vivian park. :?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Wow too bad to hear about your struggles catching fish in the KIDS pond at Vivian park. :?[/qu
> 
> Not only KIDS pond, but HANDICAPPED kids pond. But well you know...I guess I should cut you a break.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow too bad to hear about your struggles catching fish in the KIDS pond at Vivian park. :?[/qu
> ...


Lets take your cry baby rants to the gutpile and duke it out there. You scared?


----------



## freedomcell (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice Cutt, great job!


----------



## Bighead7572 (Mar 2, 2012)

Im not going to lie i would probably sell a kidney to catch one like that. Great haul guys!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > flyguy7 said:
> ...


Yes


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

What's there to duke out? You fished in a kids/handicapped pond, yes or no?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Maybe your Elton John blue sunglasses made the sign difficult to read, who knows


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Just to clarify even more from the website---

Vivian Park Pond

*Site rules: Fishing for kids 12 and under, and handicapped persons only.* 
Handicap access: Yes

I guess some guys just think they are more entitled than others........


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Hahahaha, usually I dread seeing the drama around here. I must admit this is cracking me up though.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Packout said:


> Just to clarify even more from the website---
> 
> Vivian Park Pond
> 
> ...


Where did you find that? In the 2012 community fishing booklet it says "Recommended that fishing is only for children under 12 and handicapped people." It sounds to me like the twins weren't breaking any rules.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, if it is only recommended then a 20s year old able bodied man should feel great about using the resource set-up for kids and the handicap.

Last time I was there, a sign is posted stating the pond is for children and handicap. Here is what the Utah County Government says about the Park. They restrict the use and access to the park.

Rules
Park Hours are 6:00AM to 11:00PM. No firearms or archery equipment. No alcoholic beverages. No overnight camping. All pets must be leased and owners are responsible for pet cleanup. The Vivian Park pond is open to handicapped fishers of any age or children under the age of 12.

http://www.co.utah.ut.us/Parks/ParkDetails.asp?IDNO=3


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I'm surprised that there is so much conflicting information regarding the rules.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Clarq said:


> Packout said:
> 
> 
> > Just to clarify even more from the website---
> ...


Hmmmm sounds like potential inconsistent ROE (rules of engagement). But per this link below to Vivian Pond 'Site rules: Fishing for kids 12 and under, and handicapped persons only. No swimming'. The key word in the site rules is 'only'.

Is the guide book the 'specific' rules or 'general' rules? Could the guide book contain a publishing error OBTW its stated 'key word' 'GUIDE' book...guess I'd err on the side of caution and defer to the posted signs at any body of water. So do the 'actual' eyes on target Vivian Pond posted signs state 'Fishing for kids 12 and under, and handicapped persons only. No swimming'????

Guess if able body suppose to be adult feels they need to fish at a 1 acre pond from my summation that's clearly targeted ('recommended' or even 'only') for children and handicapped folks....well allrighty then..... :| :|

http://www.utahfishinginfo.com/urbanpon ... anpark.php

http://wildlife.utah.gov/cf/cf_book_12.pdf


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I think most level headed people get it. Whether it is a law or a recommendation, an able body adult with no handicaps that is not taking a youngster fishing there has no business fishing the pond. It's not so much as a.lawful issue as it is a moral issue. The reason I bring it up is because they post every single fishing trip and use this forum as a means to brag about fishing trips and get as much praise as possible. Self esteem builder?.... who knows. If you're going to be on this forum seeking praise every day and INTENTIONALLY stirring the pot and getting people riled up on a regular basis, then you **** well better be willing to accept justified criticism for blatantly pushing moral boundaries.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> I think most level headed people get it. Whether it is a law or a recommendation, an able body adult with no handicaps that is not taking a youngster fishing there has no business fishing the pond. It's not so much as a.lawful issue as it is a moral issue. The reason I bring it up is because they post every single fishing trip and use this forum as a means to brag about fishing trips and get as much praise as possible. Self esteem builder?.... who knows. If you're going to be on this forum seeking praise every day and INTENTIONALLY stirring the pot and getting people riled up on a regular basis, then you **** well better be willing to accept justified criticism for blatantly pushing moral boundaries.


^^^^^^X100 couldn't agree more with what you stated. 99% get it but....well I guess one has to look at it this way...they is what they is....


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

flyguy7 said:


> I think most level headed people get it. Whether it is a law or a recommendation, an able body adult with no handicaps that is not taking a youngster fishing there has no business fishing the pond. It's not so much as a.lawful issue as it is a moral issue. The reason I bring it up is because they post every single fishing trip and use this forum as a means to brag about fishing trips and get as much praise as possible. Self esteem builder?.... who knows. If you're going to be on this forum seeking praise every day and INTENTIONALLY stirring the pot and getting people riled up on a regular basis, then you **** well better be willing to accept justified criticism for blatantly pushing moral boundaries.


You sound VERY JEALOUS that I get out more than you. Pure fact is I just report the places I fish at. The purpose of the forum is to share info. I aint looking for self esteem raising, cyber pat on the back BS by sharing my info. I could care less how many people respond to my posts. Have I ever complained about the lack of responses? Nope! 
You just don't get it pal. So should I only report when you say so? Never gonna happen.

And it aint against the law to fish there so take that. The word reccommended was used. Some people are just dumb.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> I think most level headed people get it. Whether it is a law or a recommendation, an able body adult with no handicaps that is not taking a youngster fishing there has no business fishing the pond. It's not so much as a.lawful issue as it is a moral issue. The reason I bring it up is because they post every single fishing trip and use this forum as a means to brag about fishing trips and get as much praise as possible. Self esteem builder?.... who knows. If you're going to be on this forum seeking praise every day and INTENTIONALLY stirring the pot and getting people riled up on a regular basis, then you **** well better be willing to accept justified criticism for blatantly pushing moral boundaries.


Ya flyguy7, you are just jealous they fish more than you. You are jealous you don't make a living fishing everyday. Oh wait you do make a living fishing everyday. My bad. But I still think you're jealous they outfish you at a handicapped pond.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Marty You dog. That's funny right there! Maybe we could get them to do an instructional video for us on fishing handicap accessible ponds. I expected a response but "neener neener neener" wasn't what I expected. Like K2 said, most of us get it, but some don't. There are many things that are legal but not exactly moral. Ripping out a fishes gills and releasing it is legal, sales people taking advantage of the elderly is legal, running over someone's lines in a jet ski is legal, and plopping yourself in a hole someone is already fishing and casting over their line is legal, too. Doesn't make any of them right does it? And the day you get out more than me will be a cold day in hell, Tye dye!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow...I sure do miss the fishing reports from K2, Marty and Flyguy7. Let the drama continue till the lock comes rolling in guys.

Some people just have to put other people down so that they can seem higher.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Ugh, the uwn Tye Dye fan club is at it again. Yawn this is getting old fast. Signing off now, time to go fishing.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Good luck fishing. Don't forget your removeable cast and your fake handicap parking sticker! _(O)_


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Reminds me of Cosmo Kramer justifying being in the kid's karate class as being in the same skill level. Funny episode!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Reminds me of Cosmo Kramer justifying being in the kid's karate class as being in the same skill level. Funny episode!


Lol, one if my favorites.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> I think most level headed people get it. Whether it is a law or a recommendation, an able body adult with no handicaps that is not taking a youngster fishing there has no business fishing the pond. It's not so much as a.lawful issue as it is a moral issue.


+1 Couldn't agree with you more.



flyguy7 said:


> The reason I bring it up is because they post every single fishing trip and use this forum as a means to brag about fishing trips and get as much praise as possible. Self esteem builder?.... who knows. If you're going to be on this forum seeking praise every day and INTENTIONALLY stirring the pot and getting people riled up on a regular basis, then you **** well better be willing to accept justified criticism for blatantly pushing moral boundaries.


However, this is what blows me away about people on this forum. You can like or hate the twins it doesn't matter. Fishing a "kids/handicap" pond is a moral issue in my eyes as well. I can see why people would bash on them fishing the pond. However, all their other posts just like this Strawberry posts, what's the big deal? If the twins got a haircut and looked like normal dudes I don't think they would catch half the crap they do. If you don't like their reports or them in general don't post about it. I don't think its as much about jealousy as it is haircuts. And truely, if it is jealousy I feel sorry for those people who are jealous, do you have to take a Prozac every time you pick up a fishing magazine or watch Roughin it Outdoors? C'mon..


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I've voiced my opinions about the Twins before. I like their zeal for fishing and enjoy their reports. I like that they share info, because my momma taught me to always share hahah 

Do they have a few things they could/need to improve on absolutely, who doesn't. I don't concern myself with that most the time.

ON THE OTHER HAND, this thread is hilarious. And I can't help but laugh and poke fun as well. A handicapped pond??? Really? Hahah I don't care what the reason or motivation was for going there, that is too damned funny. How could fish there and not expect to get razzed!!? But also what I want to know is how do people know all this stuff? How did any one ever find out they fished there? Was somebody else fishing Handi man's pond and saw them there??


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

It has nothing to do with jealousy. That's what they think. If you read their posts on other forums you'll see for yourself. If people won't share info they threaten to find their sacred spots and tell everyone about it. They have zero respect for the resource. Although they have been better when people suggest they handle fish better. It's all about their attitude. I don't hate them. I like to tease them, but that's about it. Would I fish with them? No. But that's only my opinion. I probably wouldn't fish w/ Flyguy7 either for the fact he's a liberal


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

drsx said:


> I've voiced my opinions about the Twins before. I like their zeal for fishing and enjoy their reports. I like that they share info, because my momma taught me to always share hahah
> 
> Do they have a few things they could/need to improve on absolutely, who doesn't. I don't concern myself with that most the time.
> 
> ON THE OTHER HAND, this thread is hilarious. And I can't help but laugh and poke fun as well. A handicapped pond??? Really? Hahah I don't care what the reason or motivation was for going there, that is too damned funny. How could fish there and not expect to get razzed!!? But also what I want to know is how do people know all this stuff? How did any one ever find out they fished there? Was somebody else fishing Handi man's pond and saw them there??


If you read their reports they tell you they fish their. And they are proud of it. Someone else fished there a few years back and posted a report here. That guy took a lot of smack, but at least he was fishing w/ his kid.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I went walking through City Creek Center this afternoon and I gotta tell ya - those trout in the larger section of the creek just outside of Macy's were terribly tempting! I just about had a go of it.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

did you see any no tresspassing signs or any no fishing signs? seems like public water to me, go for it!

post a report also


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm ready for a picture from inside Cabelas. It would take a new level of boldness to go into Cabelas, grab a rod off the rack, a silver fox from the shelf, tie it up and head to the fish by the big mountain.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Come now Gary, that would get him in trouble. I know the guy that handles security. I would not want to meet him doing his job. I can't believe you'd suggest such a thing. I'm shocked and offended.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There is a great BassPro shops parody commercial with all the fishing pro's sneaking in and fishing at night in a BassPro store. Extremely funny video.


-DallanC


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> I'm ready for a picture from inside Cabelas. It would take a new level of boldness to go into Cabelas, grab a rod off the rack, a silver fox from the shelf, tie it up and head to the fish by the big mountain.


I have totally thought someone else has had to have either done it before or at least thought it! Now I would laugh so hard to see someone try! I bet employees after hours have totally tried it!


----------



## btsmith (Sep 12, 2010)

tye dye twins said:


> And it aint against the law to fish there so take that. The word reccommended was used. Some people are just dumb.


Ya, you would have to be totally dumb to not park in handicap stalls just because they aren't being used. And driving the electric carts around wal-mart? Who doesn't do that just because it isn't illegal.

One time I took my little brother fishing at the pond in Farmington. BTW, he has Cerebral Palsey and is in a wheelchair. I remember we were fishing on the dock and someone came and started pushing us out of the way so they could get a better spot. I thought "Who in their right mind would do this?" I don't remember any spikey hair. It isn't illegal so I guess it was ok, right?


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

hopefully not if they wanted to stay employed. but there are some nice fish. You should drop by at feeding time. Pretty cool.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

btsmith said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > And it aint against the law to fish there so take that. The word reccommended was used. Some people are just dumb.
> ...


Hmmmm....rethink that bud....parking in handicap stalls is ILLEGAL if you do not have a sticker.....and electric carts at wal-mart are not just ment for hanicapped. I used them during my week long recovery after surgery...I may been able to walk with pain......but those were for everyone. I swear you are smarter when you don't post.

Funny thing is you boys and gals are missing the point....the pond last year...as in 2011..... was ment for stictly handicapped/12 yrs and under people only.

*THIS YEAR (2012) THE RULES HAVE CHANGED*.....Quit looking at out of date websites....and go do some "actual" research. You people are worse than a sewing circle.

I went ahead and picked up communtiy fishing guidebook today at the fish shop....and you guys are wrong...the wording was "Recommended". So put that in your pipe, smoke it and shut up already.

The comments posted on here have gone way past constructive critism.....they crossed the BS line too many posts ago.

BTW....that is one [email protected]$$ cutty you got there!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

You just proved all the points people are trying to make in this thread. Why doesn't it surprise me you use the Walmart carts and say they are for everyone. Just because you CAN do something, doesn't mean you SHOULD. And telling someone they are smarter when they don't post... hello pot, kettle calling. Take your own advice. By fishing a handicapped pond you.are depriving someone w/ a disability the spot or opportunity. That's my opinion though. Just curious, do you ride your jazzy scooter to the pond?


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

TDT and ETDT I'm not one to tell a feller(s) his business, so take it for what it's worth. 

Don't spend so much time trying to prove people they're dumb and you're smart. This is from watching and reading posts from you and interactions int he posts. 

For example, you almost had a fight over a dog? Assume the martial arts defensive stance? Unlock your knife to deter a conflict? 

How about avoid a conflict completely? I'm sure in the dog post you said some stuff to the lady back and forth between you two. It must have been pretty nice for her to have her boyfriend come up the trail to have a chat. That conflict must have been pretty amicable for him to have his friends come to meet you too. 

There are dumb people in the world and life if tough enough. It's tougher when you engage everyone in a conflict. 

Life is not measured in bridges burned, enemies made, fights won, and arguments had. In fact, I'd say fulfilling life is exactly opposite of any of those. 

Life isn't worth looking over your shoulder wondering if an enemy is going to settle an old score. Life isn't competition. 

Don't worry about how many fish you catch. Worry that you get out and are able to enjoy God's Green Earth and be thankful for the opportunity to do it. 

I live out on the prairie where fishing and good trout fishing is a 3 hour drive. I was able to fish with my dad this weekend and I don't know how many fish I caught. But I was able to breathe the mountain air, smell the sage and pines, hang with my brother who had major surgery 2 months ago. Life isn't about counting and putting distance between you and someone else. 

Find common ground in everything. I do a lot of negotiating as my career and I'll tell you what, the best business deals come when we find common ground, make things mutually beneficial for all parties involved, smile, and shake hands at the end. Drawing a line and making things conflict, competitive, and antagonistic by proving to the world that you're the best, most right, and most smart will lead a very empty life.

Keep up the good posts. Keep enjoying your passion. But enjoy the ride and the experience over the number of fish you catch. 

Tight lines.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Well hopefully you guys will soon realize I was done with this post battle a few pages ago. I think more than one person needs to look at this thread that was posted today. Thus far I have joined the initiative. 
Time for the rest of you to join up as well.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=42816

"There have been some posts lately that are simply not acceptable.
I for one am no longer amused by posts that try to discredit other members.

The Moderators have been in discussion about what to do to get things back on track.
We simply don't want any more negative posts and continual member bashing.
Posts like this will be removed and the posters will face possible termination of privileges.

Please remember what the UWN is here for.
For those of you that have forgotten, it's for hunting and fishing discussions and reports.

Please follow the forum rules and help us get back on track.
Thank You, Grandpa D."


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> You just proved all the points people are trying to make in this thread. Why doesn't it surprise me you use the Walmart carts and say they are for everyone. Just because you CAN do something, doesn't mean you SHOULD. And telling someone they are smarter when they don't post... hello pot, kettle calling. Take your own advice. By fishing a handicapped pond you.are depriving someone w/ a disability the spot or opportunity. That's my opinion though. Just curious, do you ride your jazzy scooter to the pond?


It should be known that this was after ACL surgery. Pretty sure you would use it too. No one was tossed out of the way for the vivian pond. Please take it down a notch.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I am now locking this thread. Yes, we all knew that it was going to happen.
You can all feel proud of yourselves for getting it locked. 

What is sad about this is that I thought this was a forum for adult minded people to discuss fishing topics.
Please take a minute and read your posts here. If you think that they are within the guidelines of what this forum is hear for, you may be in the wrong forum.

It just isn't funny any more!


----------

